# android 2.3 can't log into silkroad



## ctw1283 (Jun 17, 2012)

I am trying to access the railroad marketplace using my android 2.3 phone. I have all the tor apps needed. In fact i have no problem getting to the log in page. The only problem is that there is supposed to be a capatcha box, or whatever its called, but it doesn't display. It leaves a box to type in, but no capatcha. Is there another app i may need or something i need to change in the settings? Is this even the right kind of forum to be posting phone internet problems in. If anyone can help, it will be greatly appreciated.


----------

